# Update on Izzys use of supplements....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

After about 2 months on the glucosamine/chondroitin tabs she can now stand up on her back legs....she has never been able to do that before for more than a second and it is a joy to see her standing up , resting her front feet on the couch etc....it is so good for her bow legs to be at this 45o angle for building up back leg muscle strength...she will be 5 yrs old next month and this is a first ! 
She now has been on the eye supplement for about a month.. Along with the Optimmune ( cyclosprin )ung she is producing tears in her blind eye and the eye looks healthier...optimmune or supplement or the combination ?? The vision in her visual eye seems to be improved..she has decreased near vision but now seems more comfortable with finding items that are closer to her...
This may be all wishing thinking on the part of the supplements, but whatever it is, I am so happy to see her improving .


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is great news, well done Izzy!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great news!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also try Vitamin C with the Glucosamine Chondrotin. It is awesome too


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That is great to hear!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome news! I am so glad to hear this! YAY!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is great news!! 

I did not know that standing on their back legs leaning on a couch or something strengthens their muscles. Good to know.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great news! Way to go Izzy!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This makes me sooooooo happy for Izzy! Keep us posted on her continued improvement because I know she will just keep getting better!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

intent2smile said:


> That is great news!!
> 
> I did not know that standing on their back legs leaning on a couch or something strengthens their muscles. Good to know.


Our DVM recommended we have Izzy stand at a 45 degree angle for building up of her leg muscles, but she could not do it before the supplements...we are lucky as we have a couple of hills in our back yard and when the weather is nice, Izzy does a lot of walking up the hills...basically its a 45 degree climb...but she didn't have the stamina to stand up right like she is now... I am now a firm believer in glucosamine.chondriotin ...I am giving it to Zari everyday also , thankfully she doesn't have any joint issues but it can't hurt !


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome news!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is fabulous news!! So happy to hear this. xxx


----------

